# mini tourney in miami planning for february



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

im planning a mini tourney with some friends to go out and have some fun so far theres two boats in, weather it 2 or 20 were going out, not sure about the date but most likely the first or second week of february who is intrested?????


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

The second weekend of Feb is the Miami Boat show.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

where and what species?


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

I am interested but am going to boat show as well. One day tourney? Mingo?


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

Where? When? Species? Calcutta? Payouts?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Where? When? Species? Calcutta? Payouts?


Right there is when it stops being fun, and becomes work...


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

no need for $$$ or payouts. bragging rights is enough.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok well....Date? Location?


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

i am just planning this for fun no money or nothing i have notice that there is not that many tourneys down here and i think we should all gather up and fish more often. as for the the type of fish i don"t really mind i usually like to go do some bottom fishing or we can just all go out and catch what we can and just come back with what we got ad show off. i am thinking the first or third week of february becouse i am going to the boat show to. you guys can help me decide when to go out, and i like to go out of matheson hammocks or dinner key marina let me no


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Homestead Bayfront best. Either that or flamingo. That will give us the most variety of fish.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Homestead Bayfront best. Either that or flamingo. That will give us the most variety of fish.


X2...I agree...


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

homestead or flamingo [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1236088007

Micorskiff.com is working to help make this a free event! More info soon, but check out the link!


----------

